# Play time (vizsla style)



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our dogs play like 2 freight trains and although it looks like Skyy is going to kill Max, it's just a game.
Skyy wins every time


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

And this is why we like playing with Vizslas. Some owners get scared. ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Love the pics!! We like playing with other vizslas too. Miles can get really riled up and can get a little loud when really excitable. Some people freak out, even though hes the biggest baby and will flip on his side if scared or challenged.


----------

